# using LGB 51805 control box



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have a number of accessories and this is supposed to allow me to turn them on and off. can someone send me a diagram
Thank you
Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB original is 51800 and the manual is for 51750 and 51800.
I believe Marklin changed the last digit from 0 to 5 to indicate made in Hungry instead of Germany, just a guess!!

http://champex-linden.de/download_lgb_bedienungsanleitungen_ab_2014/51800_betriebsanleitung.pdf


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeeze, talk about wanting to keep the customer in the dark. Just a simple schematic at the end of the manual would be nice.

Looks like an indicator and 4 multipole switches.


----------



## mjll1958 (Jan 2, 2016)

*using the LGB 51805 to power accessories*

I wanted to know how the wires from the power source go into the side of the controller. Do they just go in or do the metal knobs on the opposite end hold them in ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been 25 years since I used them, but I think that LGB plugs are the ones to use on the end of the wire to plug into the controller.

Chuck

This is what I used.



















You attach the black and white plugs to the wire coming from the AC tap on your power supply.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The plugs and sockets are for ganging the boxes together plus you can wire to a terminal if you do not have the 'special connectors'. I use a 18 volt AC transformer to feed the booster and then gang the 5175 units to the booster using the pins/sockets at the end.

And the extra pins (4 per switch) are for the older/original 3 terminal EPL drives.

For some more info on LGB download the LGB 00559.pdf book. Only 1 chapter on MTS is missing from this download and that MTS is the original MTS I which is not much help to most.


----------

